# Need help with OLD Masterbuilt Analog Smoker



## jpwkeeper (Jun 9, 2020)

I inherited an old Masterbuilt Analog Smoker from my Father-in-law.  As many have experienced in this forum, I'm getting very little smoke flavor out of it.

My smoker is old enough that it has NO vents other than one small hole in the back (maybe dime sized).  I have to open the door to replenish the wood chips.  No vents, no dampers, no nothing.

The Chips in the tray get black but don't seem to get consumed.  I don't soak the chips and I generally don't use water in the pan.

It's analog, so there's no temperature control per say.  It just cycles the element on and off on a timer based on how you have the dial set.  I monitor it with a digital probe to keep the temperature steady (I had to run out and turn it up when the it got cloudy all of a sudden).

Now, don't get me wrong, other than the lack of smoke I'm really loving the results.  I did a pulled pork and it was good, just not quite as smokey as I'd like (I couldn't really taste the smoke; my family said they could but I'm not sure I believe them).  I almost could have gotten the same results in the oven with less hassle.

I'm not looking for heavy smoke, just a little more.  I did some hickory chips with a chicken and applewood chips with the pulled pork.  Both came out OK with maybe an extremely subtle smoke taste.  Subtle enough that I couldn't really taste it.

So, here are my questions:
1.  I presume using a smoke tube is out of the question since I have no vents.  Is this true?  I have a smoke tube handy.
2.  I generally use very few chips.  Just enough to cover the bottom of the tray.  Would adding more chips at one time increase total smoke output, or am I limited by my oxygen supply so adding more chips would just smoke longer?
3.  The chip tray is touching the element and the element runs at intervals no matter the temperature.  Like I said, the chips come out black but not consumed.  Should I try something else?  Maybe a simple aluminum foil tray for the chips or chunks directly on the element?  The latter makes me nervous.

I'm hoping not to have to buy another smoker.  I really want to make this smoker work.  That being said, I don't really have the tools to do many common mods like the Mailbox Mod.  I have the usual suburban toolbox; drill with various bit sizes, hack saw, etc.  Honestly the tools and parts for many of these mods would pay for a better smoker, so I don't really want to go there.

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## PAS (Jun 9, 2020)

I cant help you but I will say my daughter bought one like that at Aldis a few years ago for $69.  Its long gone but she had similar problems.


----------



## checkdude (Jun 9, 2020)

jpwkeeper said:


> I inherited an old Masterbuilt Analog Smoker from my Father-in-law.  As many have experienced in this forum, I'm getting very little smoke flavor out of it.
> 
> My smoker is old enough that it has NO vents other than one small hole in the back (maybe dime sized).  I have to open the door to replenish the wood chips.  No vents, no dampers, no nothing.
> 
> ...


Hi there. I have the same unit.  You are right as to its shortcomings.  You have a drill so get couple of more bits. You can buy a  cheap hole saw or just get tin snips . To get more air in you could enlarge the grease trap hole. To went it out I did this.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
the mail box  is just as simple or you can use your smoke tube.this is what I did and it works great.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
hope you get it to work to your satisfaction.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

Is there a chip loader where you can add a mailbox mod


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 9, 2020)

On these old models I usually just cut a 3-in hole in the side to add the mailbox in. Not sure if the old master build is like that, but I've done it on several similar older models with the rheostat


----------



## jpwkeeper (Jun 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Is there a chip loader where you can add a mailbox mod


No chip loader at all.  I have to open the door to load the chips into the tray.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2020)

I started smoking on this exact smoker and produced some great Q off of it for a few years before it died and I upgraded. You got some great advice above but if you want to try something else before going with the mailbox mod I think a lot of your problem is not enough chips. When I did mine I always had the water pan filled up and the chip box full of soaked chips. Don't really know that soaked chips were necessary but I got plenty of smoke flavor. Yes its a pain the ass having to pull that pan out every couple hours and replenishing them but well worth it in the end. 

As far as temp goes I set the dial as close as I could get it and then when I finally got a remote thermometer I monitored the temp with that and adjusted the dial accordingly. 

Just my $.02 but I would add some more chips and water and make sure its at a high enough temp and see what you think. Hope it works out!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

You should at least try your smoke tube in it. 
From what I understand, the tubes are more for low oxygen environments.


----------



## jpwkeeper (Jun 9, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I started smoking on this exact smoker and produced some great Q off of it for a few years before it died and I upgraded. You got some great advice above but if you want to try something else before going with the mailbox mod I think a lot of your problem is not enough chips. When I did mine I always had the water pan filled up and the chip box full of soaked chips. Don't really know that soaked chips were necessary but I got plenty of smoke flavor. Yes its a pain the ass having to pull that pan out every couple hours and replenishing them but well worth it in the end.
> 
> As far as temp goes I set the dial as close as I could get it and then when I finally got a remote thermometer I monitored the temp with that and adjusted the dial accordingly.
> 
> Just my $.02 but I would add some more chips and water and make sure its at a high enough temp and see what you think. Hope it works out!


So you're saying I'm not oxygen bound with how fast the chips smolder, so more fuel equals more smoke.  I will certainly give that a try.


----------



## jpwkeeper (Jun 9, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I started smoking on this exact smoker and produced some great Q off of it for a few years before it died and I upgraded. You got some great advice above but if you want to try something else before going with the mailbox mod I think a lot of your problem is not enough chips. When I did mine I always had the water pan filled up and the chip box full of soaked chips. Don't really know that soaked chips were necessary but I got plenty of smoke flavor. Yes its a pain the ass having to pull that pan out every couple hours and replenishing them but well worth it in the end.
> 
> As far as temp goes I set the dial as close as I could get it and then when I finally got a remote thermometer I monitored the temp with that and adjusted the dial accordingly.
> 
> Just my $.02 but I would add some more chips and water and make sure its at a high enough temp and see what you think. Hope it works out!


Just out of curiosity, about how often did you have to replenish your chips?  Did they get consumed, or just blacken like mine are doing?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2020)

jpwkeeper said:


> No chip loader at all.  I have to open the door to load the chips into the tray.


you can try what the other people suggested if nothing works you can do what checkdude said,


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 9, 2020)

jpwkeeper said:


> Just out of curiosity, about how often did you have to replenish your chips?  Did they get consumed, or just blacken like mine are doing?



Its been a couple years but If I remember right its was every 2-3 hours. Trying soaking them for 30 minutes before you toss them in the pan and use water in the pan and see how that works for you. I always toyed with the idea of tossing the chip box and throwing chips in a cast iron skillet down above the element but never tried it. Might be an option as well.


----------



## dr k (Jun 9, 2020)

The bottom grease drain can double as an intake from the mailbox mod and a grease trap if made 3" dia. Put a little water in the bottom of the catch can on the bottom of the T to air seal the joint. Line the bottom of the smoker with large heavy duty foil with a hole in the foil over the 3" hole 2.5" to funnel grease to the catch can. Plug dime size hole. 3" hole in top center.


----------

